Ask HN: Where have you decided to move your Parse apps? - bikamonki
======
parseopensource
I will give a chance to parseground.com looks nice

P.S Join Parse Open Source Community on Slack bit.ly/1SxTVIi

------
wprapido
kinto works like a charm for me and i prefer hosting everything myself

AFAIK, facebook open sourced parse server

